# Spied: Possible Audi S1 Mule Out Testing



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

We're not certain but we suspect the spy photographers who nabbed this Ingolstadt plated A1 running big wheels may be correct that it is an S1 test mule. Few details are confirmed about the upcoming S-version making us suspect most of the rumors around the car are just that but most suggest a 1.4-liter turbocharged 4-banger.

Will it have quattro? If it doesn't it'll be the first S-car ever to not have all-wheel drive but that may be the case. Why? Up until now the current PQ25 chassis set on which the A1 (and the VW Polo) are based has not been built with an all-wheel drive setup. Audi AG board member in charge of development Michael Dick has told us that Audi is 'working on an all-wheel drive version' but refused to get more specific. Previous A1 concept cars in hybrid form have featured electrical power to the rear but we'd guess an S1 would make use of a more conventional setup. Since PQ25 is a transverse engine setup, this'd likely mean Haldex.

More at Autoblog after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

The S1 will be just as the VW Polo GTI. These are not rumours.
It will be a front wheel drive only sport-edition with the 1.4TSI engine, yes.

S1 + FWD = BAD BRANDMANAGING.


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

WAUOla said:


> The S1 will be just as the VW Polo GTI. These are not rumours.
> It will be a front wheel drive only sport-edition with the 1.4TSI engine, yes.
> 
> S1 + FWD = BAD BRANDMANAGING.


and why is that?! :sly:
having such a small car with AWD would be totally wrong and unjustified! fwd will be quite enough and since it's not coming to the States anyway, it doesn't have to worry about wrong perception!


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

darkop said:


> and why is that?! :sly:
> having such a small car with AWD would be totally wrong and unjustified! fwd will be quite enough and since it's not coming to the States anyway, it doesn't have to worry about wrong perception!


 As for the techical part, yes I agree. 

But for marketing, doing a non-quattro "S1" is bad as it is one of the most memorable rally cars Audi ever did.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

WAUOla said:


> As for the techical part, yes I agree.
> 
> But for marketing, doing a non-quattro "S1" is bad as it is one of the most memorable rally cars Audi ever did.


 S1 was just a type code of the "Sport quattro" not a model name, like A2 was a type code for the rally Ur-quattro.


----------



## darkop (Jun 25, 2009)

R5T said:


> S1 was just a type code of the "Sport quattro" not a model name, like A2 was a type code for the rally Ur-quattro.


 You mean for the upcoming Paris Autoshow?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

R5T said:


> S1 was just a type code of the "Sport quattro" not a model name, like A2 was a type code for the rally Ur-quattro.


 I know. 

But still, ask a dozen of Audi knowers what they reflect on as "Audi S1". 
I bet it isn't the Audified VW Polo GTI.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------

